

Shattered Genius - Grigori Perelman - daggr
http://brettforrest.com/articles/shattered-genius/

======
lutusp
> _At the height of his fame, he refused a million-dollar award for his work.
> Then he disappeared. Our writer hunts him down on the streets of St.
> Petersburg._

I hate to break this to you, but this doesn't reveal a defect in Perelman, but
in you, the writer.

> _I HAD NEVER BEEN ON A STAKEOUT, but I knew how it was done. I took a book.
> I brought a few sandwiches. I flipped on the radio and listened to the
> traffic report in Russian. That kept me awake as I waited for the
> mathematician._

This is known as "stalking." It's illegal. No wonder Perelman thought you were
a policeman.

> _Perelman last gave an interview six years ago, shortly after a collective
> of Ph.D.s finished a three-year confirmation of his proof. Since then, the
> domestic and international press have harassed him into reclusion._

And? Explain to us how your stakeout differs in kind from the behavior you're
decrying.

Based on this article, it seems that privacy is truly dead. As to the phrase
"shattered genius" in the title, the shattering was at the hands of people
violating this man's right to be left alone.

